# Adopted Hens - New to the Chicken Forum



## Freezerfeet (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm new to this forum, but not new to keeping chickens. I previously had a small flock of 3 bantam barred rocks. They constantly went "broody" on me. So, I gave them back to the original owner (a family member).
I adopted 6 black star hens this past Saturday (12th). One of them has what looks like diarrhea and I believe she is also the hen that has bare skin around her rectum and matted feathers (from the diarrhea I assume).
I will keep watching her, but I wondered if this could be a simple case of "stress" from the move or if I should be looking for a more serious problem.
While I was at the original owner's home, we found the same diarrhea in the crate we used to bring them to my home.
Any ideas?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey,welcome to the forum!Your hen may be ill if she is bare bottomed and has diarrhea..You need to trim the matted feathers or it will get worse and cause serious problems like blockage of the stool and irritate the surrounding skin.She was probably sick before you acquired her.If her rear is red she may have vent gleet which is similar to a yeast infection.I'm not the greatest when it comes to diagnosis but someone will respond and hopefully help you better than I can.Good luck!


----------



## Freezerfeet (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks chickenqueen! I will try to take a closer look tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum FreezerFeet.

I had one girl that would have a messy behind on a regular basis. Whenever I saw it I'd give her probios for poultry for a few days which would clear her up until she started again at a later date. 

If you want to protect her skin put some diaper rash cream on her. It will provide a protective layer so the feces can not scald it until you find an answer. 

If you have a vet that will work with you you might be able to take a sample for them to look at under the microscope. They might see something that needs treatment and will be able to advise you on what to use.


----------



## Freezerfeet (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Robin416.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Freezerfeet and welcome to CF. I was just going to say all of the above. Cut nasty feathers off. Put diaper cream on. I would worm them. She could have worms that are making her diarrhea-tic. I would recommend ordering Valbazen, give each 0.5ml with a syringe, and repeat in 10 days. You can also use Safeguard (for goats). 

If you can you may want to post a picture of her stool.


----------



## Freezerfeet (Nov 11, 2016)

I cut the feathers. The feathers had gotten matted. I ended up having to cut them very close to the skin. The matted part of the feathers were hard as a rock. The skin under the feathers looks good. I haven't been able to find any more of the diarrhea. If I see it again i'll take a picture and post it. 
Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

In the future you may try soaking the matted feathers 1st in warm water and a little dish soap and pick the biggest clumps off before trimming.Sometimes it's easier that way and you can get it all off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The best thing I ever found for cutting feathers off is a kitchen de-boning knife. Build to cut thru bones. All my other ones make it hard.

I just cut around one of my silkie's eyes. It's amazing to see the difference in personality when they can see well.


----------

